

Inventor of mobile phones says they have become 'too complicated' - ojbyrne
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/expat/6509126/Inventor-of-mobile-phones-says-they-have-become-too-complicated.html

======
AndrewDucker
_Our future I think is a number of specialist devices that focus on one thing
that will improve our lives_

What utter nonsense. I _could_ carry around a mobile phone, camera, email
device, MP3 player and GPS. But why on earth would I want to when I have one
device that does all of that?

Sure, it's not the best GPS, MP3 player or camera in the world - but I don't
_need_ to have the best ones, I just need one that gets me to my destination,
plays some music on the go and takes snapshots.

If you _do_ need a top-notch GPS then sure, buy a separate device, but most
people will be happy to have one at all.

~~~
dirtyaura
I agree.

You can create a much better user experience for a certain way of performing a
task by using a dedicated device, but that doesn't mean that overall user
experience of achieving your goal is better.

Separating _features_ to different devices doesn't seem a very good idea. For
example, if I can't reach a person by calling, I want easily to pivot and
reach him through different, possibly asynchronous communication channel
(email, sms).

